# first setup



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm planning out the conversion of my 40g tank to cichlids, and hoping I can get some feedback on potential tankmates. 
Currently my tank only has one Spotted Raphael Catfish, and is completely cycled. I have been having a bit of trouble with other fish, as I have fairly hard water, so I'm going to an African setup.
My local fish store is getting in quite a few cichlids, and I am curious about the possibility of mixing the following. I have done as much research as I can on them to see about compatibility, but not a lot is out there that is specific.
Pseudotropheus Ice Blue (Ice Blue Zebra)
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Acei)
Aulonocara (Ruby Red Peacock)
Aulonocara Hansbaenschi (Red Peacock)
Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Maleri" (Sunshine Peacock)
And probably a couple of Bristlenose Plecos...
What do you all think? Any particular ones I should or should not mix? I couldn't find any specific info regarding mixing Pseudotropheus and Aulonocara, only not mixing the peacocks with Mbunas (mostly Labs I would imagine?) And for that matter, would Pseudotropheus be ok with Labs?
I appreciate any info or input, thanks!


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

First, what's the dimensions of your tank? 
If it's anything other than a 40 breeder (40 long), you are goint to be very limited in your choice of Malawi cichlids.

Pseudotropheous is a bit broad, basically meaning "We really don't have a good class to put these guys in".

Try not to mix the scientific name with the common name; it gets confusing.
ie, *Metriaclima Greshakei* is the the *Ice Blue Zebra*. 
They can be kept with yellow labs, however I think they'd be too aggressive for Peacocks. (My dominant male in my tank is a Met.Greshakei and he's GORGEOUS)
Pseudotropheus = mbuna (as are Metriaclima & Elongatus)
Aulonocara = peacock

Labs & Rusties & Acei can typically be kept with Peacocks.

Acei will get too big for a 40 gallon, even if it's a "long" tank.


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

The tank is 20Wx20Dx25T, so not a "long"
At the shop they only have them listed as the "common names" I included in parenthesis. The scientific names were what I was able to find by searching/reading.
(Good to know Pseudotropheus=Mbuna, thanks!)


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

re: Pseudotropheus Ice Blue; not sure what this is... that's why I said what I did first 

here's my ice blue (again, dominant male):


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Since your tank is a not a "long"
You could keep 1 species of a dwarf mbuna.

I would recommend Saulosi, 1 male , 4 females.

personally, if you want to keep malawi cichlids, you really should start at 55g or higher.


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

Any other cichlids that could work well? I'm not dead set on Malawis...just looking to the Rift Lakes as my water is hard/alkaline. Definitely open to ideas.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

You can keep a few types of Tanganyikans in there, but much of the top will be wasted open space. I wouldn't even go for Saulosi or any Malawian fish in that tank. This tank size isn't really ideal for any cichlids - aesthetically, anyway - unless you're planning on having tetras/danios/rainbows as dithers for the top half of the tank.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

check out lake Tang could possibly do a shellie and rock dweller in there


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

Lemon Cichlids would be categorized as "rock dwellers," correct? What else would fall into that category that does not get too large?
Thanks a bunch for the info everyone!


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

smaller species of the juli's

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1537


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

senseimike said:


> Lemon Cichlids would be categorized as "rock dwellers," correct? What else would fall into that category that does not get too large?
> Thanks a bunch for the info everyone!


Afaik, Lemon Cichlid isn't very accurate description of anything.

Most may call that a Yellow Lab / Labidochromis Caeruleus ; they get 4-5" easy (probably 6" in a less stressful tank).


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Frazee86 said:


> smaller species of the juli's
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1537


True. I have 2 of those in a 35 Hex with some Gold Ocellatus (2 currently, going to be more).


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

I have only ever seen it referring to leleupis. Didn't realize if it was also used for the Yellow Lab.


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

For reference, this is the "Lemon Cichlid" I was referring to.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1671


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Leleupi are known for being particularly nasty as they mature. Best to stick with the shellies + julies as advised by others. Or look at something smaller from SA - a pair of apistos would work in that tank.


----------



## senseimike (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, what are everyone's opinions on this...
I've been checking out the shell dwellers, and really think the ocellatus (gold), stappersi, and caudopunctatus sound interesting. What about a few pairs of those, and a pair of masked julies?


----------

